# GPU Waterblock mit fremder AiO



## Kr4utt3r (25. Januar 2022)

Moinsen, 

Ich habe da eine kleine Frage zu meiner GPU, für die Sapphire RX 6900XT Nitro+ SE (11308-03-20G) gibt es ja nur den Waterblock von Bykski.
Kann man diesen oder allgemein ein Waterblock mit einer AiO verbinden? 
Da ich wenig Lust habe nur wegen der GPU eine WaKü zu bauen, wollte ich mit den Bykski Waterblock und eine Eiswolf 360 holen.

MfG Kr4utt3r


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Januar 2022)

Der ALC Konfigurator gibt für die Nitro+, *ohne den Zusatz SE*, diesen Kühler und diesen Eiswolf als passend an:



			https://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility%20list%20ATI.pdf
		










						Alphacool
					






					www.alphacool.com
				












						Alphacool
					






					www.alphacool.com
				




Da der eigentliche Kupferblock bei den ALC Kühlern kleiner als üblich ausfällt und die Verbindungen zu den einzelnen Bereichen über Brücken im Acryl realisiert werden, kann es gut sein, dass er auch bei einem möglicherweise leicht abgewandelten PCB der Nitro SE mit anderer Bestückung trotzdem kompatibel ist.

Mit dem oben verlinkte Eiswolf könnten es funktionieren, ich würde aber zur Sicherheit direkt bei ALC anrufen.


----------



## Nathenhale (25. Januar 2022)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das nicht möglich. Du kannst aber die Erweiterbare AIO für den CPU kaufen und dann mit einem Schlauch einfach an deine GPU weiterfahren. die Kühleistung wird dann aber eher bescheiden sein. Da ein 360mm Radiator für CPU und GPU etwas wenig ist.


----------



## Kr4utt3r (25. Januar 2022)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der ALC Konfigurator gibt für die Nitro+, *ohne den Zusatz SE*, diesen Kühler und diesen Eiswolf als passend an


Den hatte ich schon hier aber der passt leider nicht.


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Du kannst aber die Erweiterbare AIO für den CPU kaufen und dann mit einem Schlauch einfach an deine GPU weiterfahren.


Und einfach den Radi mit Schläuchen an den Bykski Waterblock geht nicht?


----------



## Kouta4you (25. Januar 2022)

Du kannst jede AiO an jeden Custom Block anschließen. Ggf. Schläuche erneuern, Anschlüsse und gewinde ändern...
Frage mich immerwieder, warum sich so viele davor scheuen.
Den Durchfluss sollte man danach checken und vor dem Einbau gut spülen durch die Änderungen ( besonders beim gewindeschneiden) 


Grüße


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Januar 2022)

Kr4utt3r schrieb:


> Den hatte ich schon hier aber der passt leider nicht.
> 
> *Und einfach den Radi mit Schläuchen an den Bykski Waterblock geht nicht?*


Das Terminal am Eiswolf GPU Kühler, in der die DC-LT Pumpe steckt, kannst du aber nicht an den Bykski Block übernehmen.

Von Bykski gibt es auch eine GPU AiO für die 6900XT Nitro+ SE (Special Edition):









						299.23€ 16% OFF|Granzon Wasser Kühlung Kit für RTX 3070/ 3080/ 3090 RX6900X AIO GPU Block Pumpe 240mm Kühler PC Kühler G1/4 "armaturen Schlauch Rohr|Lüfter & Kühlung|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Allerdings kommt die nur mit einem 240er Radiator daher. Du kannst dir die Einzelteile aus Pumpe, AGB und Radiator auch mit einem größeren Radiator zusammenstellen:






						Granzon Series - Shop Cheap Granzon Series from China Granzon Series Suppliers at Bykski ICY MOD Store on Aliexpress.com
					

Shopping for Cheap Granzon Series at Bykski ICY MOD Store and more from  on Aliexpress.com ,the Leading Trading Marketplace from China




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Von Aquacomputer gibt es auch eine Lösung, bei der der Radiator, die D5 Pumpe und AGB in einer Einheit bestehen und du nur noch über ein kurzer Schlauchstuck einen beliebeigen Kühler anschließen kannst.

In deinem fall wäre das dann der Bykski GPU Fullcover für die Nitro+ SE:






						Integrierte Pumpe
					

Integrierte Pumpe




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Januar 2022)

Kr4utt3r schrieb:


> Da ich wenig Lust habe nur wegen der GPU eine WaKü zu bauen, wollte ich mit den Bykski Waterblock und eine Eiswolf 360 holen.


Damit machst du genau das, worauf du keine Lust hast. Du baust ne Wakü. Alle Arbeitsschritte sind dabei. Du montierst Kühler, schraubst Schläuche fest und befüllst.


----------



## Kr4utt3r (25. Januar 2022)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Von Bykski gibt es auch eine GPU AiO für die 6900XT Nitro+ SE (Special Edition):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau sowas habe ich gesucht, hatte keine Lust auf Softtubes oder Hardtubes sowie ein Ausgleichsbehälter im Case.
Werde mir die wohl bestellen und eventuell den 240er Radi gegen ein 360er oder 420er tauschen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2022)

Alphacool bietet auch solch eine Lösung.

Was du jedenfalls brauchst, ist ein Radiator und eine Pumpe und dazu muss halt dann ein Radiator die Pumpe Mitbeinhalten. Würde jedoch Watercool Aquacomputer bevorzugen, wenn lieferbar.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Januar 2022)

Kr4utt3r schrieb:


> Genau sowas habe ich gesucht, hatte keine Lust auf Softtubes oder Hardtubes sowie ein Ausgleichsbehälter im Case.
> Werde mir die wohl bestellen und eventuell den 240er Radi gegen ein 360er oder 420er tauschen.



Das macht dann mit Versandkosten 350€, eklusive Zoll & Einführumsatzsteuer.

Da würde ich mich an deiner Stelle für die Kühlung von Aquacomputer entscheiden. Die ist günstiger und bringt die passende Radiatorgröße gleich mit.

Die gibt es auch mit der D5 Next anstatt der normalen D5 mit Potentiometer zur Drehzahleinstellung.:






						airplex modularity system 280 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile
					

airplex modularity system 280 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile: Das airplex modularity system ist ein vollständig modulares Radiatorensystem für Wasserkühlungen und spiegelt Kompetenz und Know-How der zehnjährigen Firmengeschichte von Aqua Computer wider. Die wichtigsten...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				









						airplex modularity system 360 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile
					

airplex modularity system 360 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile: Das airplex modularity system ist ein vollständig modulares Radiatorensystem für Wasserkühlungen und spiegelt Kompetenz und Know-How der zehnjährigen Firmengeschichte von Aqua Computer wider. Die wichtigsten...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				









						airplex modularity system 420 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile
					

airplex modularity system 420 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile: Das airplex modularity system ist ein vollständig modulares Radiatorensystem für Wasserkühlungen und spiegelt Kompetenz und Know-How der zehnjährigen Firmengeschichte von Aqua Computer wider. Die wichtigsten...




					shop.aquacomputer.de


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2022)

Nur bei den Gesamtkosten kann bereits direkt eine custom Wakü zusammengestellt werden und der Aufwand ist auch nicht viel größer.








						Aquatuning Germany
					






					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Januar 2022)

Das würde ich persönlich auch eher empfehlen. Vor allem, da er bei beiden Varianten sowieso alles zusammenschrauben muss.

Zusammenstellung für 170€:









						Aquatuning Germany
					






					www.aquatuning.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4utt3r (25. Januar 2022)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich an deiner Stelle für die Kühlung von Aquacomputer entscheiden. Die ist günstiger und bringt die passende Radiatorgröße gleich mit.


Wäre der Radi und die Pumpe nicht so unschön wäre diese gekauft.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Nur bei den Gesamtkosten kann bereits direkt eine custom Wakü zusammengestellt werden und der Aufwand ist auch nicht viel größer.


Wie in ein paar Posts vorher habe ich keine Lust auf eine Custom WaKü.

Auch wenn es teuer wird, werde ich wohl mit der AiO von Granzon gehen.


----------



## Kouta4you (25. Januar 2022)

Kr4utt3r schrieb:


> Wäre der Radi und die Pumpe nicht so unschön wäre diese gekauft.
> 
> Wie in ein paar Posts vorher habe ich keine Lust auf eine Custom WaKü.
> 
> Auch wenn es teuer wird, werde ich wohl mit der AiO von Granzon gehen.


du machst doch genau das ? Kannst dir auch eine Custom ohne Ausgleichsbehälter zusammen bauen und dafür bspw. 2 radiatoren verbauen. der höchste ist dann dein ausgleichsbehälter entsprechend einer AiO. Die Pumpe kannst du vertecken oder eben irgendwohin setzen, wo es dir gefällt


----------



## Nathenhale (25. Januar 2022)

Dann nimm diese hier Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black (oder in einer Farbe die dir passt)
und baue mit einem schlauch noch deine GPU ein fertig. Und wenn du dann doch mal mehr Radiatoren haben möchtest geht das ganz einfach.
Und Ersatzteile gibt es auch noch . Nach 6 jahren hast du dann nicht wie bei anderen AIO Sperrmüll


----------



## AlexanderLu (3. Februar 2022)

Ich hab eine RTX 3090 Trinity mit Bykski Waterblock an einer Arctic freezer II 420 angeschlossen.
Habe einen Schlauch von der AIO durchtrennt und diesen erweitert bis zur GPU, in einen AGB und dann zurück zum Schlauch.

Somit kühlt nun die 420 AIO den 5600x und die RTX 3090 gleich mit.
Temps sind beide bei ca. 45-55 Grad.

Hier ne Stunde PUBG Spiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kostenaufwand:

Arctic Freezer II 420 AIO 60€ Ebay
Schlauch 3€
Ausgleichsbehälter 250ml 11€
Adapter 2x 6mm - 6mm 3€
Fittings und Co. 8€

Ich bin gespannt wie lange es hält....


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2022)

Hast du schonmal nach der Wassertemperatur geschaut? Kannst ja ein Fieberthermometer in den Ausgleichsbehälter halten.


----------



## AlexanderLu (3. Februar 2022)

Jup, soeben zum ersten mal getan. 
Die AIO läuft auf 50% kaum hörbar. Leider lässt sich hier die Pumpe nicht einzeln steuern...
Passive Backplate mit 1x 120mm NB Fan in Abstand drauf.

Raumtemperatur ca. 20 Grad

*Wassertemperatur *im AGB
Idle
+3-5 Grad über Raum

Last durch Mining 122mhs
+15 Grad über Raum

Gaming wird die GPU wärmer weil ich dann auch mit 2 Ghz und 1.1v die Karte betreibe.
Teste ich die Tage


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2022)

Es geht um die Temperatur unter Last.
Mit Mining sind 35°C gut.

Es geht darum, dass nur ein Radiator mit der CPU + GPU etwas knapp sind.

Besonders wenn dann noch eine 3090 verbaut ist. Mit steigender Wassertemperatur steigt auch der Druck weiter an. Aber bei dir kann dieser Druck zum Glück ins Ausgleichsbehälter ausweichen. Ich würde mal abgesehen von den Lüfterdrehzahlen sagen, alles unter 50°C Wassertemperatur sind gut.

Mein Sohn kommt mit einem 3900X + RTX 2080 Super + 360 + 240 Radiatoren auf eine Wassertemperatur um die 42-44°C. CPU + GPU Temperatur kommen etwa auf dieselbe Temperatur wie bei dir. Die Lüfter drehen hierbei um die 1200-1500 U/min.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein Sohn kommt mit einem 3900X + RTX 2080 Super + 360 + 240 Radiatoren auf eine Wassertemperatur um die 42-44°C. CPU + GPU Temperatur kommen etwa auf dieselbe Temperatur wie bei dir. Die Lüfter drehen hierbei um die 1200-1500 U/min.


Angefangen hat das ganze aber ganz anders.

Zu der Zeit war die Grafikkarte noch nicht auf Wasser umgebaut, war aber geplant. Er kaufte sich die Alphacool AIO mit einem 240er Radiator. Als die AIO geliefert wurde, legte ich den Radiator mit den Schläuchen nach oben flach auf dem Tisch. Nun wurde die Schnellkupplung gelöst und der kurze Schlauch, was vom Radiator abging, wurde samt Anschluss abgeschraubt. Nun wurde ein Temperatursensor am Anschluss des Radiator geschraubt und darauf wieder dieser kurze Schlauch. Über die Schnellkupplung wurde dann ein bisschen destilliertes Wasser mit einer kleinen Spitze aufgefüllt.

Die AIO wurde verbaut und unter Last wurde eine Wassertemperatur von 42°C mit etwa 1400-1500 U/min erreicht.
Zusätzlich hatten wir auch eine Quadro Lüftersteuerung von Aquacomputer gekauft, denn damit konnte er jetzt auch die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur steuern. Aus diesem Grund wurde auch der Temperatursensor mit verbaut.

Nun kaufen wir einen 360er Radiator, eine Schnellkupplung, wie bereits an der AIO verbaut war und Schlauch + Anschlüsse. Der Radiator wurde mit Anschluss + Schlauch und Schnellkupplung vormontiert. Dann auf dieselbe Weise auch wieder mit destilliertes Wasser vorbefüllt. Auf diese Weise musste die AIO nicht erneut ausgebaut werden. Ein AGB mussten wir auf diese Weise auch nicht verbauen.

Radiator wurde dann eingebaut, die Schnellkupplungen miteinander verbunden und nun hatte er die AIO  mit einem zusätzlichen Radiator erweitert. Die Wassertemperatur kam nun nur noch auf 37-38°C und die Lüfter mussten auch nicht mehr so schnell drehen. 

Als er aber die Grafikkarte mit umbauen wollte, hat er sich entschieden sich doch eine richtige custom Wakü zu verbauen. Also auch mit D5 Pumpe + AGB + Bykski Waterblock. Die zwei Radiatoren konnte er aber von der AIO übernehmen.


----------



## AlexanderLu (3. Februar 2022)

Ich habe kein Computercase sondern die Hardware kopfüber unter dem Arbeitstisch verbaut. Nur der AGB ist links am Tisch und somit höchster Punkt. D.h. ich habe die normale 420 AIO Schlauchlänge plus weitere 150cm Schlauch verbaut. Das senkt auch schon die Wassertemperatur um einiges. Genauso wie das es alles nicht im Case ist und dadurch überall an Raumtemperatur anliegt und nicht an der Innenwärme des Case.

Habe viel hin und her gemacht mit meiner GPU.
Shroud, selbstgefräste Platte und dann AIO Wasserblog drauf, Fans getauscht, noctua Fan drauf (ähnlich wie die rtx 3070 noctua Edition) hat aber alles nicht viel gebracht.
Im Nachgang habe ich zwar nicht die hübscheste Lösung aber dafür die günstigste mit dem besten Ergebnis. 
Unter dem Tisch ist es egal wie es aussieht und wie groß es ist. Hauptsache lautlos und kühl.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

Da ist auch nichts gegen zusagen... ich sag auch immer, wenns nicht passt, dann wird es passend gemacht. 

Hatte noch mehr geschrieben, aber nachträglich wieder gelöscht, weil am Ende musst du mit deinem Aufbau zufrieden sein und wenn für dich alles in Ordnung ist, das passt ja alles.


----------



## AlexanderLu (4. Februar 2022)

Also an den Threadersteller nochmal.

Ich kann dir den Umbau guten Gewissens empfehlen.
Klar bisschen Bastelei und evtl. geht die AIO flöten. Aber der Aufwand ist gering und die Kosten sind es auch.
Jedoch würde ich immer ein Ausgleichsbehälter mit einbauen, wegen den Temperaturunterschieden und der dadurch entstehenden Ausdehnung.
Da würde ja schon ein extrem kleiner Behälter reichen um die 10ml da auszugleichen und zeitgleich die einfache Nachfülloption zu behalten.

Da gibt es extrem viele coole Ansätze. Von der Cola/Redbull Dose zu irgendwelchen spacigen Kunststoffwannen aller Art...


----------



## AlexanderLu (4. Februar 2022)

Schau Mal, hier wäre es direkt fertig. 








						B-Stock Alphacool Eiswolf 2 AIO - 360mm Radeon RX 6800XT/6900XT Nitro+ with Backplate
					

Leicht Gebrauchsspuren, keine Wärmeleitpads im Lieferumfang. Für genauere Informationen zum Artikel siehe: 1020902 Besondere Hinweise zu B-Ware: Gebrauchte Ware: Wir bieten hier Ware an, die z.B. von Kunden an uns retourniert...




					www.aquatuning.it


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nur bei den Gesamtkosten kann bereits direkt eine custom Wakü zusammengestellt werden und der Aufwand ist auch nicht viel größer.



Das Aquacomputer-Angebot ist von seinen Bestandteilen her ja auch eine Custom-Wasserkühlung, nur halt kompakt statt modular aufgebaut. 

Vergleichbares gab es früher auch von Watercool (Fusion) und von EKWB als (Phoenix, zuvor auch als KoWaKü Predator). Aktuell hat Alphacool mit der Eisbaer Extreme Core noch etwas ähnliches im Angebot.


----------

